# need help with brother pes file to PED-Basic



## the fig trees (Sep 4, 2007)

i have a brother se 350. i tried to put an PES file on to a card with a PED-Basic. the program will not identify the file? any advise


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

It's not clear what exactly your problem or question is?

I have PE Design 7.0, I can try to open the file if you email it to me at tfalk at cobrapromotionsgroup dot com


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

I am with Ted it is not clear what the problem is, I have a PE Design program to.
LaTonya


----------



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

Say it as a .dst. Sometimes the machines do not like to read the pes file. Just a thought
Lisa


----------



## the fig trees (Sep 4, 2007)

I was able to download a PES program reader and the file is there. but to describe the problem a little better... i have the PED-Basic. I had a company digitize the image and make it a PES file. (are there different PES files?) i placed the file into the PED to transfer it to an original card. the PED program said there was no sew file on in the folder.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

David, I got the file you sent me. I was able to open it with PE-Design 7.0, it looks perfectly fine to me.

Are you saying PED-Basic won't recognize it or will your embroidery machine not recognize it?

On a chance, I resaved the file you sent me as a version 4.0 file and emailed it back to you. Let me know if you can open that version?


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I know that a lot of softwares do not recognize version 7 .pes. I use "professional" digitizing software for digitizing my designs but I like to use PE Design for lettering because it does a much better job on truetype fonts. But if I save as a version 7, my "professional" software will not open or import the file. It basically comes up with a message that stitch data is not there. But if I save down as a version 6, it doesn't have problems with it.


----------



## the fig trees (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks you all have been a great help. the downgrade to version 4 helped. i also did a pe-basic update from brother and it the transfer program now recognizes it.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm glad to hear you got it to work.It always amazes me that we have to decrease technical advances to make some things work. This is common is so many area's other than Embroidry. .... JB


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

sorry for bring old post up. but my wife is haveing problem getting a .pes file to the ped basic. she bought them off a embroidery web site. they are in a zip file when i got to extract them to the ped basic it give a error. can some one help me. thanks


----------

